# my first real ballooner



## 37fleetwood (May 24, 2006)

I painted it with krylon and put chrome Wald fenders on it. it had middleweight wheels in original paint and chinese tires. this was probably 15 years ago or so.




thanx.


----------



## JO BO (May 25, 2006)

37 Fleetwood; That's a great look. Factory design folks should give you a call.JO BO


----------

